#ubuntu-ch 2015-05-02
<kingsley__> Hi
<kingsley__> I may visit Basel.
<kingsley__> I'm thinking about contacting its linux user group (BLUG).
<kingsley__> Suggestions welcome.
#ubuntu-ch 2015-05-03
<christian_> hallo ist jemand da?
#ubuntu-ch 2016-05-02
<rex> 执行pon，成功链接上vpn。 但是/etc/ppp/ip-up 脚本没有执行
<rex> 请问是什么原因
#ubuntu-ch 2018-05-02
<tribaal> how's everyone
#ubuntu-ch 2020-05-01
<SoundKid> some hardware geeks online!
<SoundKid> Nvidia Fan Control ! new help !  adding coolbits option ! was fail! system did not boot after that
<SoundKid> can somebody please tell me how its done in proper way
<SoundKid> greeting from austria
